# Cycling with Cockapoos



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We went on a bike ride today and had Daisy and Millie trotting (or plodding in Millie's case) alongside the bikes. They really seem to enjoy it and it was great excercise for all of us! We kept them on their leads but I believe there are special leads for bikes. Has anyone ever tried them or use them regularly?


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

I would love to try this but am not brave enough. I think Frizz would just get tangled up or pull me off the bike. Any tips or do I just have to persevere and get the hang of loose lead walking before we give it a go?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

There is something that you can attach to a bike that holds the lead a safe distance from the bike, sorry I can't help and tell you what they are called or where to get them, sounds like what you are looking for Sarah, maybe by googling cycle dog leads or something similar you would find them and find reviews.


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Would love to know about a lead you can use on a bike and will watch this thread with interest. I take Daisy out on the bike, I tend to hold the lead out to the side so it and she can't get caught up. I use it when we're near roads and take it off as soon as we're safe. The only problem I have is if she decides to do a wee or a poo because she suddenly stops and I have on occasion nearly been catapulted over the handle bars! I've had some interesting comments, one guy told me I was cheating! And my neighbours kids are really impressed. As a family we love cycling so it's great she's happy to come with us. Have just bought a water bottle with attached drinks tray which you can clip to your jeans.

Jox


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Sarah

Did a quick search and it may be Walky Dog?

http://www.walky.co.uk/walky-dog-range.html

Found this one too http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-1283...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1346796121&sr=1-43 - being an Amazon priduct I think the reviews might be quite handy here...

Ian


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Ian.  I have been looking at the different options this evening and I think I am going to try one of these..

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_toys_dog_training/dog_bicycle_baskets/biking_leads/140001

Some of them don't seem to be suitable for smaller dogs however this one gets good reviews and doesn't cost the earth. I will just buy the one to try out first and will let you know how I get on!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi , my sister in law uses something called a springer. It holds the dog away from the bike and has a safety release. I'll be watching this thread as I'd like to start cycling again.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just ordered two of the biker leads as it was free shipping and I got a 10% discount so only cost £35! I will have one on my bike and one on Annabel's  I will post more details when they have arrived and let you know how we get on!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Post lots of pics when you try it Sarah


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes , I would be interested to see how you get on...hadn't considered cycling but have to try something to wear Betty out


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think Betty would love it Colin! Daisy is fab although I have to have her at the front (with the kids following behind) otherwise she races to try and catch them which is slightly scary (this is with a hand held normal lead). I was concerned about Millie who is a bit ploddy but I think it will be a good way of exercising her although we will have to start off with shorter cycles and build her fitness up! 

Amazingly though they were playing very energetically last night and I thought they would be exhausted (I certainly was  )! Where do they get the energy from??


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What are your cockapoo's like when they come across other cyclists? The reason I ask, is some make a beeline for the bike others keep away. I always trained Millie to keep away. 

I have been on my bike with Millie in the basket and also running along side. She is very good a keeping a safe distance. No leads as I think they may cause problems.

Millie will spend some time in the basket and some time running along side the bikes. If she wants to come back in, she skips along side me. I know what she's asking so just pop her back in the basket.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's brilliant Julie.  I think Millie would be quite good at that but Daisy would be off chasing things. We cycled passed a herd of cows and she kind of lunged in their direction! She is a naughty 'poo! We didn't really come across that many other cyclists but I when we did they didn't seem to pay any attention. My friends springer chases cyclists barking at them!  

Love the photo!


----------

